# ATH M50 Stress Relief spring out of jack?



## Rich77

Poking around I found out that the spring isn't supposed to be able to slide up and down the wire (figured that) but I can't get it back in. Is this really anything I should worry about? I'm kinda OCD and just want ti to be fixed but I don't see an easy way and I certainly don't have the smarts to take it apart.
   
  Would gluing it come to the same effect or has somebody solved this before me?


----------



## maverickronin

I don't want to have to pull mine out and then figure out how to put it back in again.


----------



## dirkpitt45

I doubt it really makes much of a difference really, the M50s cable is thick enough on its' own. I was wondering the same thing, if the spring actually did anything, a while ago in class. After some very careful and precise bending with my fingers I determined it was mostly useless. The cable stops bending before the spring compresses enough to make much of a difference. I'd say just cut it off if it bugs you, or try to jam it back in some more.


----------



## OregonTrail

Mine was also loose, and I figured out how to get it back in.
   
  First, you have to imagine how it was pulled out in the first place.
  When the spring was pulled under excessive tension, the diameter of each coil was decreased.
  You can imagine a spring being pulled with maximal tension, it is essentially a single strand of wire.
   
  So, to get the spring back in, first take your fingernail and pull down the last rung of the spring, while pulling the rest of the spring away from the hole. This first step is to separate the last coil enough to get it caught underneath the lip of the hole.
   
  Then, while keeping your fingernail there as a guide and to provide resistance, pull the spring away from the hole while rotating the spring in the direction of the coil, to "screw in" the rest of the large coils. Make sure to pull on the spring enough so that the diameter of each coil is small enough to be easily screwed into the hole. When you have finished doing this for all the large coils, you will feel the spring slip and it's in place.


----------



## gebbss

That's a great solution, OregonTrail.
   
  On a similar note, does anyone actually know how to open the M50 jack? It seems like opening it would be quite handy if the cable ever decides to break.


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





gebbss said:


> That's a great solution, OregonTrail.
> 
> On a similar note, does anyone actually know how to open the M50 jack? It seems like opening it would be quite handy if the cable ever decides to break.


 


  I was wondering this as I started to get a faulty connection. I think it's glued between the gold and steel. I ended up just giving it the chop


----------



## jdz2287

I'm OCD like Rich77, and when I carelessly pulled the spring out of the jack, I was super-pissed to have the spring sliding all over the place. The good news: Oregon Trail's solution totally worked for me. I couldn't get the spring to start turning into the jack at first, so I (carefully!) cut off a couple of the widest coils with a pair of wire cutters. Now I just have to remember never to pull on the spring again. Ever. A word of caution on using wire cutters - DON'T NICK YOUR AUDIO CABLE BY ACCIDENT.


----------



## Alligator

No need to cut it off.  I just used the sharp end of a pointed wire to push the first strand in, then I kept twisting it, holding the wire tight to the metal plug body so the next coil of wire had to go into the body as I turned it.  Think of it like screwing the wire back into the metal plug opening.  It worked perfectly!  Stupid headphone design.  Thanks though!


----------



## ckoz15

I came up with the same solution, but mine wouldn't simply screw in.  I had to just push the next bit in with my nail in a circle until all of the thicker spring end was completely in. I definitely wouldn't cut it.  My method took maybe 2 minutes.


----------



## Kudos

The spring on my M50 has caused a faulty connection, left ear is either noticeably softer or completely out unless the cord is bent a certain way. I just ruined the spring by pulling it out too much. Now I'm stuck with it (Technica probably won't repair it seeing it as clear user error). Moral of the stroy, DON'T delay to repair the spring.


----------



## McLeavage

After two hours of fiddling I have finally overcome this problem
  THANK **** AHHHHH


----------



## Williams Tehoy

Stress and anxiety is truly a monster. I actually seek to handle this day-to-day by using stress meditation techniques.


----------



## FGCHENG

this happened to me exactly an hour ago, so I was searching the internet for a solution! unfortunately I came up with my own solution before I found this thread. I just used electric tape to hold the metal spring together with the jack. it actually looks pretty nice since the electric tape is black and it matches the headphones.


----------



## FGCHENG

One quick question though, it might be a stupid one but I just want to know. Is the headphone jack able to spin around freely? After I put in the electric tape, I forgot if I could spin the jack freely when connecting it to a device. Obviously with the electric tape I can't spin anything because the .... eh nvm stupid question lol.


----------



## tedman633

does removing the spring void the warranty????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





tedman633 said:


> does removing the spring void the warranty????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 


 No, I sent my pair back with a bent up spring that came out and they repaired it for me for free. You have to ship it to them yourself though, they won't pay for that.


----------



## ruining

I actually joined here just because of this thread.  Google brought me here from a quick search about this lame spring.  It's funny because I'm the 3rd one on this topic with OCD that just couldn't handle letting this stay out of place.  Mine came out when my 1 year old got a hold of it.
   
  At any rate, I got mine back in by pushing the first ring in to the jack, while twisting clockwise.  From that point, it makes things super quick if you twist the spring counter clockwise while you push in the remaining large twists, one by one.  By twisting it like you're unscrewing it, you're compressing the spring and it makes it easier to shove the next ring in.
   
  What a pain.  I'll let my son play with the HD280 pros instead.  No spring, and less bass response.


----------



## firev1

When I got my m50s the spring jack was faulty initial ie. I get a live charge on the jack and get mini-shocks when I touch it. That has been fix after I poked around with the spring area though.


----------



## mich

i tried your way but i still couldn't get it in... 
 Can u explain a liiiitttlle more ??\


----------



## prismflash

Here's a video i made for you guys. And yes i made this specifically for Head-fi forum members <3 I LOVE THIS SITE!!!


----------



## daftsam

Created an account to say thanks to PrismFlash. Took me a few tries and I used a mechanical pencil rather than a ballpoint (didn't want ink all over my lovely wire) but it worked perfectly.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## DancetoExpress

Just saw this and I've been wanting to fix mine for a while now. Worked for me, except I just used my fingernail lol. Thanks prismflash!


----------



## tinamou62

Oops...I'm a moron. Was toying with my headphones, the spring came out and I clipped it...does that do any damage to the headphones (besides the obvious)??
 I can't imagine the spring being integral to sound...it's not connected to the cable or anything right?


----------



## Wakiza

Removing the spring will allow the cable to rub against the inside edge of the jack plug entry hole.Eventually this could cause abrasion of the cable.If you can't get the spring back in, I suggest you squeeze a bit of silicon sealant into the gap where the wire enters the plug,this will stop any friction between the metal and the plastic coating on the cable.


----------

